# مقترحات جديدة لمنتدي العمارة والتخطيط ما رايكم؟؟



## نسمة النيل (24 أبريل 2009)

ساقترح عليكم مجموعة من المقترحات لتضيف لاعضاء الكثير فشاركوني بارارئكم ومدي تقبلكم لهده الافكار وشاكرة لكم وهي كالاتي:
المقترح الاول:​1- اقترح عليكم ان يكون كل شهر مثلا تناول لشخصية لرواد العمارة او لشخصيات بارزه لدول العربيه المختلفة يشترك فيه الجميع بما يعرف عن هده الشخصية.:77:
المقترح الثاني:​2- في حالة المواضيع المثبته أو المواضيع التي بها تحاور ونقاش تعيين عضوء واحد تناول الموضوع بصوره واضحه واكثر عمقا مثلا في موضوع الاسس والمعايير التي تقيم بها مشاريع الطلبة
فقد يكون الزائر يريد الخلاصه بدلا علي ان يمر علي عدد من الصفحات.:75:
المقترح الثالث:​3- ان يكون هناك مشروع تصميم شهريا ويمكن تناوله بصور شتي مثلا واحد يقدم مسقط افقي لمشروع ما وأي عضوء يريد الاشتراك يقوم بعمل الواجهه الرئيسية او احدهم يبدا فكره لتصميم ما والبقيه يكملوا الفكرة في خرطة الموقع العام او بصورة ثلاثية الابعاد.اوغيره:75:

المقترح الرابع​ 4-ان يقدم المباني والمعالم الرئيسيه لعواصم ومدن الدول العربية الكبيره من معلومات وصور اوغيرها ليكون مثلا شهريا كل شهر علي دولة معينه.:77:​المقترح الخامس​يمكن ان يقدم ايضا تعريف بجامعات الدول العربية التي بها كليات هندسة العماره المشهوره بصور مثلا واستطلاع مع طلابها واساتدتها ونظام الدراسه وما الي دلك.:75:

ارجو ان تجد هده المقترحات عندكم القبول والترحيب ودمتم​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (24 أبريل 2009)

لا بأس بها من أفكار ومقترحات، فهي جميعها أو أغلبها جيدة وتستحق الوقوف عندها... ونجاحها مرهون بتفاعل الأعضاء.


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أبريل 2009)

الأخت نسمة النيل
مقترحات جيدة ..... بالتوفيق


----------



## خالد صلاح (25 أبريل 2009)

بغض النظر عن الاقتراحات .. يكفي انها جعلت الاخ جمال الهمالي يظهر اخيرا ويعلق علي موضوع ..


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (25 أبريل 2009)

أهلا بك أخي الكريم خالد صلاح... وأشكرك على هذا التنويه اللطيف الذي يعبر عن أخوة صادقة.

 فعلا لقد انقطعت فترة طويلة عن ملتقى المهندسين العرب، وكانت البداية بسبب فيروس ضرب جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بي، ثم تتابعت عدة أحداث أخرى لها أهمية كبيرة في تغيير مجريات الأحداث فيما يتعلق بموضوع العمل، والحمد لله أنها قادت إلى نتائج طيبة على الصعيد المهني، وذلك من فضل الله. أما فيما يتعلق بجهاز الكمبيوتر فلم أجد بدّا من استبداله بعد إنقاد الملفات المهمة من الضياع

 ولكن ما أحب التنويه عليه أن عودتي للملتقى مضى عليها أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر، وقد افتقدتك أنت وأخي حسام عبدالله وأحمد حسني رضوان وأبو صالح... وأتمنى أن يعود الجمع لمواصلة مشوار الحوارات والمناقشات حول القضايا التي تمس مستقبل العمارة العربية المعاصرة، وخصوصا أننا نتقارب في وجهات النظر بصورة كبيرة حول الكثير من هذه القضايا الحيوية، وما نحتاجه هو تفعيل هذه الحوارات ببعض التجارب العملية التي يقوم بها كل واحد منا في بلده.

 تحية طيبة لك مني أخي خالد​


----------



## نسمة النيل (25 أبريل 2009)

الاخوان جمال الهمالي ، محمد احمد,خالد صلاح فرصة جيدة بالنسبة الي كعضوء حديثة الدخول في الملتقي أن تجد هده المشاركة مني علي ان اتعرف علي نجوم منتدي العمارة والتخطيط ومدي تقبلهم لمقترحات جديدة. وكمان كانت فرصة كويسة للاخ خالد وجمال لتواصلهما.وهي فرصة جيدة بالنسبة الي للتواصل والعطاء من خلال هدا المنتدي 
ودمتم


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي في الملتقي واجد انه مقترح جيد لتجديد مواضيع الملتقي وياحبزا لو تمت اضافات اشياء اخري


----------



## alferoon (29 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
اولا : دى اول مره اشارك فى مواضيع المنتديات بسبب انشغالى فى الدراسه والتخرج والحمد لله اتخرجت خلاص والحمد لله حصلت على تقدير كويس جدا .... بس دلوقتى اكيد هشارك فى المواضيع 
ثانيا : الموضوع دا شدنى اوى وخصوصا الاقتراح رقم 3 لانه لو فعلا عملنا كدا ممكن نوصل لافكار كويسه جدا زي ما الغرب بيعملوا وهما بيصولوا لحاجات رهيبه 
بس السؤال يا ترى هنقدر نعمل كدا ؟ هل هنقدر نستمر اننا نقدم افكار وننفذها ؟ هل هيبقى فى مشاركه جديه ؟ 
طيب ولو الاجابه ب ايوه نقدر ...... افكارنا دى لو طلعت للنور وكان فى حد متابعنا من الناس الكبار هل هتتنسب لينا الافكار دى ؟ انا عارف انى طولت فى الكلام بس اتمنى حد يرد عليا ويشارك معايا لانه موضوع مهم ممكن لو قدرنا ننجح فيه نعمل انجاز ولا ايه ؟*


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (29 أبريل 2009)

هذا الموضوع يستحق أن يأخذ حقه من التثبيت، ليتمكن أعضاء قسم العمارة والتخطيط من الاطلاع عليه وإبدأ الرأي في المقترحات أو تفعيلها بمقترحات أخرى.

وسيبقى هذا الموضوع مثبتا في حالة وجود تجاوب من الأعضاء، وهذا الأمر رهين بمدى تفاعلهم.


----------



## المهندسة ف (29 أبريل 2009)

الأخت نسمة الليل مشكورة علي هذه الاقتراحات 
والمقترحات كلها جيدة ولا باس بها وسوف تثري المنتدي اكيد 
بس انا لي اقتراح اخر ان كان ممكن تنفيذ 
هو تنظيم الموضوعات داخل المنتدي وذلك بانشاء قسم او اكثر ملحق بقسم العمارة للتخطيط احدهم مثلا يخصص لمشروعات الاعضاء ومشروعات التخرج والاخر لطلبات الاعضاء واخر لموضوعات متخصصة بتكنولوجيا المواد والتنفيذ وهكذا بدلا من تداخل الموضوعات مع بعضها 
مجرد اقتراح​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2009)

المنتدي كالنهر الجاري و تختلف المشاركات و الموضوعات و أنت جالس علي ضفافة
يمكن أذا وزع و قسم ينخفض الأنسياب أو يتكاسل الزوار بين هنا و هناك

شكرا للجميع و أخص alferoon و مبروك التخرج و مرحبا بك في المشاركات.


----------



## akarim (29 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك العافية على هاد الاقتراحات فعلا شي يساعد على تنشيط المنتدى واعطاءه بعد وافاق واسعة
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2009)

الموضوعات​ 
1 شخصية الشهر................................. شهريا
2 تلخيص نهاية المشاركات الهامة............. دوريا
3 تصميم مشروع بالمشاركة..................... شهريا
4 عاصمة الشهر (مباني عاصمة عربية)...... شهريا
5 كلية الشهر( كلية معمارية عربية)............ شهريا​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 أبريل 2009)

بداية، تحية طيبة لجميع المشاركين، وهي السلام عليكم ورحمة من الله وبركاته

أشكر تفاعل الجميع مع مقترحات أختنا الكريمة، نسمة النيل... ولكني أتفق مع رأي أخي الكريم محمد أحمد شعيرة، الذي يرى عدم جدوي إعادة تقسيم قسم العمارة والتخطيط إلى عدة فروع أخرى، وذلك لقناعة كونتها من خلال تجارب مواقع هندسية أخرى، انتهجت فكرة هذه التفرعات داخل القسم الواحد، مما أدى إلى نوع من التشتيت للمواضيع والأعضاء بين هذه التفرعات وانقطع التواصل بينهم، وأصبح تركيز كل عضو محصورا في الفرع الذي ينتمي إليه من حيث التخصص، وقل تفاعله مع باقي الفروع، واستفادته من محتواها العلمي.

وللحديث بقية


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 أبريل 2009)

وبالنسبة للتلخيص الذي وضعه أخونا الكريم والمتميز جدا محمد أحمد شعيرة فهو موضع اهتمام، ومطروح لوضع خطة تنفيذية له من قبل الأعضاء، والمطلوب هو كيفية البدء، و من يبادر بوضع أول لبنات هذه الخطوط العريضة/ 

1 شخصية الشهر................................. شهريا
2 تلخيص نهاية المشاركات الهامة............. دوريا
3 تصميم مشروع بالمشاركة..................... شهريا
4 عاصمة الشهر (مباني عاصمة عربية)...... شهريا
5 كلية الشهر( كلية معمارية عربية)............ شهريا

في انتظار تفاعلكم مع هذه المرحلة الجديدة من موضوع أختنا الكريمة نسمة النيل ومساهمة أخونا الكريم محمد أحمد شعيرة


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
أحييكم أحسن تحية ، وارحب بكم جميعا في بيتكم ، وأُحيي عودة بعض الغائبين اللذين لهم في القلب منزلا وفي هذا البيت مكانا رحبا تتضح فجوته عندما يغيبون. ارحب بالاخ جمال والاخ خالد ، وجميع المشاركين في هذا الموضوع المتميز الذي اُثني على نسمة الليل إقتراحه ومتابعته. كما لا يفوتني تهنئة alferoon بالتخرج والدعاء له بالنجاح والتوفيق في حياته العملية.

هذا الموضوع جميل للغاية ، وأجمل ما فيه الاقتراحات القابلة للتنفيذ (تخطيط آلية العمل) ، وأعتقد ان تثبيت الاخ جمال للموضوع يدل على أهميته للملتقى ولنا جميعا ،، كما واشير الى ان المقترح الاول كنا قد تناولناه في وقت سابق وكان المعماري الاول الذي تناولناه بالنقاش هو المعماري صلاح زيتون على الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t18202.html
وأعتقد أن الفكرة عندما يكون معماري شهري أفضل للإستمرارية مع إستمرار الموضوع مفتوحا للنقاش حتى بعد إنتهاء الشهر.
باقي المقترحات جميلة ورائعة وتحتاج الى تفاعل جدي من جميع الاعضاء.
تحياتي لنسمة النيل وجميع الزملاء الاعزاء.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 أبريل 2009)

بداية، أسعدتني جدا طلتكم الميمونة أخي الكريم فيصل الشريف، وهي دافع لهذا القسم ودفقة دماء تسري في عروقه، لا يحي إلاّ في وجودها، ولا ينقصنا هنا إلاّ طلة أخي الكريم أبو صالح وأحمد حسني رضوان كي يكتمل الجمع، ولا نستغني عن باقي الأعضاء المتغيبين.

بالنسبة لموضوع معماري الشهر، فهي ملاحظة في محلها، وهذا يعني أن هذه الفقرة لا تحتاج إلاّ لتفعيل.

والمقصود هنا هو إعادة ترتيب لبعض المواضيع المتناثرة هنا وهناك وتذكير المشاركين بأهميتها وضرورة تواصلها على أساس أنها من أهم مرتكزات قسم العمارة والتخطيط.

أجدد التحية لك أخي الكريم فيصل الشريف وأرجو أن لا تغيب عنا، فقسم العمارة والتخطيط لا تكتمل بهجته إلا في وجود الأحبة.​


----------



## حسام عبدالله (30 أبريل 2009)

تحية عطرة الى جميع الاخوة واخص بالذكر اخي جمال اللافي وخالد صلاح واحمد رضوان
مقترحات جميلة اؤيدها وساشارك فيها ما استطعت
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## نسمة النيل (2 مايو 2009)

اولاً شكراً لتفاعل الأعضاء الكرام مع هده المقترحات وللأخ الكريم محمد أحمد علي وضع اللبنه الأولي، ونأمل أن نخطوء خطوات متقدمة وتري النور قريباً إنشاء الله بمعاونة الجميع.بالنسبة لآلية التنفيد فهي محتاجه لدعم من قبل الاعضاء وإمكانية تطبيقها في نفس الزمن قد يكون فيه خللاً، أنا أري لو كان الأمر في بادئه مفتوح الشهر الأول لضمان مشاركة الأعضاء دون توقف لفترة طويلة بتسجيل المدن المطروحه مثلا كما في المقترح الخامس ثم البدء في التنفيد نفس الشي يمكن ان يتبع في البقية.​ 
ثانياً : في مقترح الاخت الكريمة المهندسة ف، أتفق مع أخواني محمد أحمد وجمال في أن تقسيم المنتدي لعدة فروع يجعل العضوء متفاعل مع الفرع الدي ينتمي إليه وتقل فيه روح العمل الجماعي مع البقيه فمنتدي العماره والتخطيط - ملتقي المهندسين العرب يجعل في العضوء روح التفاعل والمشاركة الجماعية دون حصر ه في تخصص معين إضافة إلي زيادة إلمامه وأخد فكرة عن كآفة المواضيع المطروحه .


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (2 مايو 2009)

الحمد لله، بدأ الجمع المبارك يكتمل بانضمام أخونا العزيز حسام عبد الله لهذا الموضوع... ونحن في انتظار عودة الأخوين العزيزين أحمد حسني رضوان و" أبو صالح ، وأمره متروك لأخونا العزيز فيصل الشريف".

 نريد أن نعيد لقسم العمارة والتخطيط رونقه، وننافس من حيث المواضيع والتفاعل باقي الأقسام، من منظور التنافس على فعل الخيرات، وهو ما أمرنا به المولى عز وجل.

 ولكني لا أريد أن أنسى أمر بعض الأخوة الأفاضل الذين أكن لهم الكثير من الاحترام وأفتقد حضورهم هذه الأيام في هذا الملتقى، وعلى رأسهم أخي عبد المحسن، معماريمن، معماريون، المعماري، وآخرون لا غنى عنهم

ومن خلال موضوعنا هذا الذي طرحته أختنا الكريمة نسمة النيل، نريد أن نناقش أكثر سبل تطوير قسم العمارة والتخطيط، وما هي المحاور التي يمكن من خلال طرحها وإضافتها، بهدف الارتقاء بمستوى أداء هذا القسم وتفعيل دوره للإرتقاء بمهنة العمارة والمعماري العربي، على أسس متينة، تحترم القيم الإسلامية وتواكب روح العصر
​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (3 مايو 2009)

لدي إضافة بالنسبة للمقترحات السابقة وهي/

 استعراض موثق بالصور والرسومات المعمارية والتوضيحية لكل ما يتعلق بالبيت العربي الإسلامي التقليدي في كل دولة عربية أو إسلامية... ومن جهتي اشتغل حاليا على تنظيم المعلومات التي لدي حول البيت الطرابلسي التقليدي، كنموذج لبيوت الحضر، وسأعيد طرح معلومات عن البيت الغدامسي كنموذج لبيوت الصحراء ، وبيت تفوشيت كنموذج لبيوت الجبل في ليبيا، والموضوعين الآخيرين من إعداد زملاء آخرين ولكني سأحاول دعم مواضيعهم ببعض الصور الإضافية والوثائق المتوفرة لدي.

 على أن يساهم كل عضو من دولة عربية أخرى بتوفير مثل هذه المعلومات عن بعض النماذج المختلفة للبيوت التقليدية في بلده.

 وليكن عنوانه نافذة على البيت العربي التقليدي... والرأي رأيكم​


----------



## حسام عبدالله (5 مايو 2009)

انا ادعم راي اخي جمال مع اضافة ان امكن مخطط عام للمدن العربية القديمة يبين النسيج العمراني السكني والخدماتي مع بعض الشرح
مع احترامي وتقديري


----------



## نسمة النيل (5 مايو 2009)

أتفق معك تماماً يا أخي الفاضل جمال في المقترح لتكتمل لنا صورة المدينة من مستوي التخطيط إلي مستوي التصميم خاصة في المساكن وحتي لا نهمل طراز المسكن الإسلامي التقليدي فلنطرق الأبواب في كل مساكن الدول العربية ونري كيفية تنظيم الفراغات ولنعرف ما هي اوجه الاختلاف والتشابه في بينها وهل بيئها وثقافتها وتقاليدها متباينة أيضا سأدعم الموضوع ومشاركتي بشأن دولتي إد يتوفر لي قدر جيد عنها وأنشاء الله نجد أكبر عدد من المرحبين بالفكرة وربنا يوفقنا


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2009)

لدي أقتراح بوضع المثبتات كلها تحت موضوع واحد
ويمكن أن يسمي مواضيع هامة أو المثبتات أو أهم المواضيع.

علي أن يوضع كل من معماري الشهر , كلية الشهر , عاصمة الشهر
كمثبتات و يتم دعوة الأعضاء بالتسابق بالبدء ومن كان منه البداية 
فالباقي علية المشاركة في نفس الموضوع الي الشهر المقبول و هكذا.......


----------



## arc.hoda (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا اختى نسمه اليل ع الموضوع هى فكرة كويسه و يمكن تسمح لكتير مننا بالتفاعل فى الموضوع انا مازلت مشاركتى محدودة كمان فكرة المهندسه ف كويسه بحيث يتم تقسيم العمارة و التخطيط الى اكثر من باب و ليكن احدهما خاص بالكتب المضافة للقراءة ككتاب لكل شهر و جزء خاص بالطلاب و مناقشه المشاريع و ما يتعلق بالدراسه الاكاديميه و باب اخر خاص بمناقشه المواضيع المتنوعة كمشاكل الاسكان و الستدامه و التنميه العمرانيه


----------



## ابوبكر عبد الله م (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحةالله
في البداية بحيي كل المهندسين المعماريين الذين يشاركون في هذا المنتدى ويحرصون ان تعم الفائدة للجميع 
وانا بحم تخصصي في تاريخ ونظريات العمارةوتطور مراحلها الي ان وصلت للحداثة وفي طريقها للعالمية
( اي عولمة العمارة ) وهو موضوع شيق احب ان يخضع للنقاش 
سوف نسرد بعض الشخصيات المعمارية المؤثرة ويمكن ان نبدأ بالعملاق 
لوكوربوزيه - الزي وضع اللبنات الاولى للعمارة الحديثة 
ثم ميس فان دي روه - فرانك لويدرايت - اوسكار نيماير - كينزو تانق - الفار التو 
لويس خان - جيو بونتي - ايرو سارينين - كازوهيرو - ياماساكي - حسن فتحي 
رفعت الجادرجي - كيفن روش - انطونيو ريموند - ماريو باني - سيزار بللي - فولر - توني جارنر


----------



## من جدة (12 مايو 2009)

التجديد والتنظيم هما ركائزللاستزادة من العلم والتطورات

بارك الله فيك

متابعة معاكم


----------



## sayed mabrouk saad (16 مايو 2009)

عندي اقتراح اضافة الي ماسبق ذكره من الاخوه الافاضل - ان يتم توضيح السيرة الذاتية الموجزه عن كل من يكتب رأية حتي نكون عندنا خلفية عن المستوي العلمي و المهني و الخبرات للمتحدث و اعذروني لو اسأت التعبير .
شكرا لكم 
اخوكم - سيد مبروك


----------



## ابوبكر عبد الله م (18 مايو 2009)

*لو كوربوزييه*

شارل إدوار جانيريه (Charles-Edouard Jeanneret)، المعروف أيضاً باسم لو كوربوزييه (6 أكتوبر 1887 - 27 أغسطس 1965) (Le Corbusier) كان معمارياً سويسرياً من أصل فرنسي، اشتهر بمساهماته في ما يسمى الآن بعمارة الحداثة، أو الأسلوب الدولي. كان رائداً في الدراسات النظرية للتصميم الحديث وقد كرّس نفسه لتزويد ظروف معيشية أفضل لسكّان المدن المزدحمة. تواصلت مهنته خمسة عقود، بعدما أنشأت البنايات في أوروبا الوسطى، والهند، وروسيا، بالإضافة إلى بناء واحد في الولايات المتحدة. كان أيضاً مخطّطاً، ورسّاماً، ونحّاتاً، وكاتباً، ومصمماً للأثاث.​ 

منقول


----------



## ابوبكر عبد الله م (18 مايو 2009)

*لودفيغ ميس فان دير روه*

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ملف:Stamps_of_Germany_(Berlin)_1986,_MiNr_753.jpg​*المعلومات* *الشخصية*​*الاسم*​لودفيغ مس فاد دي رو
*الجنسية*​http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ملف:Flag_of_Germany.svgألماني ، http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ملف:Flag_of_the_United_States.svgأمريكي
*تاريخ الميلاد*​27 مارس 1886
*مكان الميلاد*​آخن ، http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ملف:Flag_of_Germany.svgألمانيا
*تاريخ الوفاة*​17 أغسطس 1969
*مكان الوفاة*​شيكاغو، http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ملف:Flag_of_the_United_States.svg الولايات المتحدة
*أعمال*​*مباني مهمة*​بافيلون برشلونة
برج سيغرام، نيويورك
المتحف الوطني الجديد، برلين
معهد إلينوي للتكنولوجيا
*تصميم مشهور*​كرسي برشلونة
*جوائز*​الميدالية الملكية الذهبية (1959)
ميدالية AIA الذهبية (1959)
ميدالية الحرية الرئاسية (1963)​http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ملف:Barcelona1.jpg
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ملف:Barcelona1.jpg
مس فان دي رو (بالألمانية: Ludwig Mies van der Rohe) اسمه الحقيقي ماريا لودفيغ ميشائيل ميس ، كان من أشهر المعماريين الألمانيين ، من مواليد 27 مارس 1886 في آخن وتوفي في 17 أغسطس 1969 في شيكاغو.​لودفيج مس فان دي رو يعتبر واحدا من أهم رواد عمارة الحداثة إلى جانب لو كوربوزييه ووالتر جروبيس. بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى تطلع مس كمعاصريه من المعماريين لانشاء طراز معماري جديد يعبر عن الفترة التي كان يعيش فيها ويكون تأثير الطراز كتأثير العمارة الكلاسيكية والقوطية في الفترات التي نشأت فيها. أهم ما يميز أعمال مس هو الوضوح الكامل والبساطة المتناهية عن طريق استخدام عناصر ومواد توصل فكرته هذه مباشرة كالحديد وألواح الزجاج وخلق مساحات رائعة داخل أبنيته تعبر عن الرقي والجمال. قام مس باستغلال الهيكل الحديدي المكشوف والزجاج لملء الفراغات بينه بشكل رأسي لتحديد الفراغ المعماري المطلوب وقام بتسمية أبنيته باسم عمارة "الجلد والعظم".


----------



## أيمن العركي (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
المقترحات كلها جميلة و مفيدة في نفس الوقت وخصوصا الموضوعات التي تعكس عمارة الدول العربية الغير معروفة لبعض الناس . 
واتمنى التوفيق


----------



## لؤي مجيد (30 يونيو 2009)

اقتراحات جيدة ومن خلالها تعم الفائدة الى جميع الاعضاء
وكذلك المداخلة التي اوردها الاخ جمال الهمالي اللافي كانت جيدة وجميلة
ولكن المواضيع التي ستكتب ستكون موزعة مابين صفحات المنتدى المختلفة 
لذلك وللفائدة ارجو ان تكون المواضيع حسب العناوين العامة المدرجة سابقا
لتعم الفائدة ولسهولة الاستدلال والوصول اليها


----------



## amm88 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله 
في قتراح لعمل نافذة تهم المعمارين العاملين على برنا مج الماكس 
طبعا في اذاتذة قادرين على تعليم الماكس للجميع فلتعم الفائدة نرجو فتح مثل هذا المنفذ لتعلم الماكس للمهندسين الذين يرغبون في تعلم الماكس


----------



## esmashwey (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخت نسمة الليل مشكورة علي هذه الاقتراحات 
والمقترحات كلها جيدة ولا باس بها وسوف تثري المنتدي


----------



## مصطفى رافع (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخت نسمة الليل مشكورة 
هذه الاقتراحات جيدة جدا اتمنى تطبيقها على موقعنا الهادف لتعم الفائدة القصوى على مجتمعنا
ونحن بصراحة منتظرين هكذا مبادرات فعالة للنهوض بواقعنا العلمي والفكري وليكون المنتدى جسرا للتبادل المعرفي بيننا وبين اخواننا في بقية الاقطار العربية ولزيادة تفاعل الاعضاء بينهم ولتعريف الاخرين بخصوصية عمارتنا الاسلامية وماضينا الراقي والذي ارجو ان يكون مستقبلنا خير من حاضرنا . والرجاء عرضها على الادارة وتطبيقها


----------



## dastu (15 سبتمبر 2009)

des idees formidables surtout le point 1


----------



## نسمة النيل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

amm88 قال:


> بسم الله
> في قتراح لعمل نافذة تهم المعمارين العاملين على برنا مج الماكس
> طبعا في اذاتذة قادرين على تعليم الماكس للجميع فلتعم الفائدة نرجو فتح مثل هذا المنفذ لتعلم الماكس للمهندسين الذين يرغبون في تعلم الماكس


 
مشكور يا اخي علي المشاركة فعلا وجود نوافذ لتعليم هذه البرامج له دوره الفعال في تعميم الفائدة ويمكن ان يطبق في بقية البرامج الاخري


----------



## نسمة النيل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مصطفى رافع قال:


> هذه الاقتراحات جيدة جدا اتمنى تطبيقها على موقعنا الهادف لتعم الفائدة القصوى على مجتمعنا
> ونحن بصراحة منتظرين هكذا مبادرات فعالة للنهوض بواقعنا العلمي والفكري وليكون المنتدى جسرا للتبادل المعرفي بيننا وبين اخواننا في بقية الاقطار العربية ولزيادة تفاعل الاعضاء بينهم ولتعريف الاخرين بخصوصية عمارتنا الاسلامية وماضينا الراقي والذي ارجو ان يكون مستقبلنا خير من حاضرنا . والرجاء عرضها على الادارة وتطبيقها


مشكور يا اخي علي المشاركة فعلا قد نحتاج لتواصل الاعضاء في الدول العربية وهذا لا يتم الا بطرح ما يتعلق بواقعنا الفكري والعلمي وهذا مرتبط بتفاعل الاخوه الاعضاء


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> لدي إضافة بالنسبة للمقترحات السابقة وهي/
> 
> استعراض موثق بالصور والرسومات المعمارية والتوضيحية لكل ما يتعلق بالبيت العربي الإسلامي التقليدي في كل دولة عربية أو إسلامية... ومن جهتي اشتغل حاليا على تنظيم المعلومات التي لدي حول البيت الطرابلسي التقليدي، كنموذج لبيوت الحضر، وسأعيد طرح معلومات عن البيت الغدامسي كنموذج لبيوت الصحراء ، وبيت تفوشيت كنموذج لبيوت الجبل في ليبيا، والموضوعين الآخيرين من إعداد زملاء آخرين ولكني سأحاول دعم مواضيعهم ببعض الصور الإضافية والوثائق المتوفرة لدي.
> 
> ...



بداية، 

أرحب بعودة أختنا الكريمة نسمة النيل لتفعيل موضوعها هذا، ومن خلال مشاركتي السابقة، والتي اقترحت فيها إضافة موضوع" المسكن الإسلامي التقليدي" ووعدي لكم بتقديم دراسة حول البيت الطرابلسي التقليدي، والذي تمّ فعلا نشره في الموقع، لهذا أحببت أن أضيف رابطه هنا، حتى يكون تذكيرا بهذا المقترح العام" نافذة على البيت العربي التقليدي".
الرابط/ http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141079.html

ونحن في انتظار مساهمة الأعضاء في التعريف بالبيت التقليدي في كل بلد عربي. ليضاف إلى الموسوعة الهندسية المقترحة" موسوعة العمارة والتخطيط العمراني والتصميم الحضري".


----------



## Moez Abbas (23 سبتمبر 2009)

السّلام عليكم
شكر خاصّ للأخت الكريمة لتقديمها لمثل هذه المقترحات المفيدة الّتي من شأنها أن تحقّق التّواصل بين كلّ الأقطار العربيّة و السموّ بأهداف المنتدى.​


----------



## نسمة النيل (24 سبتمبر 2009)

جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> بداية،
> 
> أرحب بعودة أختنا الكريمة نسمة النيل لتفعيل موضوعها هذا، ومن خلال مشاركتي السابقة، والتي اقترحت فيها إضافة موضوع" المسكن الإسلامي التقليدي" ووعدي لكم بتقديم دراسة حول البيت الطرابلسي التقليدي، والذي تمّ فعلا نشره في الموقع، لهذا أحببت أن أضيف رابطه هنا، حتى يكون تذكيرا بهذا المقترح العام" نافذة على البيت العربي التقليدي".
> الرابط/ http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141079.html
> ...


 
مشكور جدا يا اخي جمالك علي المجهود المقدر وتفاعلك معه كما عوتنا دائما بالعطاء الفياض وانشاء الله نتعاون سويا للنهوض والارتقاء بالملتقي ونأمل في تفاعل الاعضاء اكثر من اجل ذلك


----------



## نسمة النيل (24 سبتمبر 2009)

Moez Abbas مرحبا بك عضوا في المنتدي ونامل في تواصلكم وتواصل اعضاء المنتدي في الاقطار الاخري


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الشكر موصول لك أختي الكريمة نسمة النيل.


----------



## terminator719 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مقترح بامكانه افادة الكثير من الناس علميا و امل ان تتاثر به الهندسة العرية ايجابيا رايي المتواضع اقتراحات ممتازة


----------



## نسمة النيل (9 نوفمبر 2009)

كلنا امل في ان تعميم الفائده والارتقاء بصوره مثلي ليمتاز به الملتقي ونامل في تفاعل الاعضاء فمشكور يا اخي 719 terminator


----------



## الجنائن المعلقة (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مقترحات جيدة وقيمة فعلا عاشت الايادي ودمت بخير 
المهندسة العراقية 
جنائن المعلقة


----------



## قمر12 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اقتراحات جيدة واتمنى انها تتفعل


----------



## مملكه الحريه (17 يناير 2010)

المهم ان هناك افكار وممن الممكن ان تكون واقعا


----------



## مملكه الحريه (19 يناير 2010)

كل المقترحات جميله ويجب ان نتخذ خطوه ايجابيه نحو هذه المقترحات
عجبنى الاقتراح الرابع 
4-ان يقدم المباني والمعالم الرئيسيه لعواصم ومدن الدول العربية الكبيره من معلومات وصور اوغيرها ليكون مثلا شهريا كل شهر علي دولة معينه
ويجب ان نضيف نبذه عن المدرسه المعماريه لكل مدينه وحضارتها المعماريه على مر العصور


----------



## الابداع555 (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## م.بوليانا (27 يناير 2010)

مقترحات جيدة


----------



## anvar (28 يناير 2010)

الاخت تسمة مشكرورة على الاقتراح انا عضوة جديدة ارجو اناتعرف عليكم اكثر


----------



## الابداع555 (3 فبراير 2010)

لابد من وجد مقترحات للتفعيل ومشاركة من الكل


----------



## م\فارس (27 فبراير 2010)

الاخت نسمه مشكوره على المقترحات الجميله,واامل انها تزيد من نشاط الاعضاء 
ارجو تقبل مرورى وشكرا:15:


----------



## alwsh1 (2 مارس 2010)

نرجوا من القائمين على الملتقى 
السعي في تطبيق مثل هكذا مقترحات 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رفيده ادم (2 مارس 2010)

_السلام عليكم انا جديده علي المنتدي ياريت اجد منكم الترحيب والمساعده.....وبصراحه المقترحات كلها تمام.._
_واتمنى المساعده في مشروع عن المسالخ الحديثه._


----------



## مودى هندى (7 مارس 2010)

فكرة جيدة بشرط .. مثلما اشار بعض الزملاء .. تجزئة الاقسام .. قسم لمشروعات التخرج .. قسم لمشروعات الطلبة .. مشروعات حقيقية .. تصميمات وابتكارات حديثة .. هكذا .. تحياتى


----------



## مطيع يحيى (13 مارس 2010)




----------



## عزه الشريف (21 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكي يانسمه


----------



## عمر الفاروق (30 مارس 2010)

رجاء افادتنا بما تم لتفعيل هذه المقترحات


----------



## عمر الفاروق (30 مارس 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> رجاء افادتنا بما تم لتفعيل هذه المقترحات



مع خالص الشكر للأخت المهندسة صاحبة الموضوع. 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## raghad (31 مارس 2010)

مقترحات ممتازة فعلا
انا عن نفسي مستعدة للمشاركة فيها ان شاء الله
بارك الله فيك


----------



## قدر الله (3 مايو 2010)

اقتراحات جميلة وربنا يوفقكم


----------



## قدر الله (3 مايو 2010)

انا مع جميع الافكار والمقترحات التى تثري اللمنتدي


----------



## noor22008 (6 مايو 2010)

موقع ممتاز
نورى محمد سالم


----------



## m.alkhdour (24 مايو 2010)

ارجو اضافة مقترح حول امكانية تطوير المهندس العربي و اهم التحديات و طرق حلها 
و مقترح حول العمارة الاسلامية و ماهو الجديد فيها
وشكرا..........


----------



## جدعه44 (26 مايو 2010)

مقترحات جيده - نرجو ان تتناول المشاركات كل فروع العماره


----------

